# Toadzenfrogz



## The Barbarian (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 18, 2015)

That's really life like. Great clarity.
Could top left corner be a little brighter? But I guess that's really how it looks tho, never mind...


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice - The depth in the grain of the wood on the back is very realistic.
I'd also like to see more light in the back.


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 27, 2015)

I like it. I may have tried to locally increase the exposure on the left a tad.


----------

